# Help with matching plow to truck



## lake sarge (Dec 1, 2018)

I have a 2014 Ram 2500 crew cab long box w/ .
6.7 diesel, with plow package.
i have looked at the various manufacturer's sites and am getting confused or am stupid.
I realize there are weight restrictions, especially with a diesel. Don't mind putting on a leveling kit or timbers or both, or using ballast. I am not a pro plower, but have used multiple plow rigs and have a decent understanding of basics.
Still have a year or so left before I run out of warranty, so that is a minor concern. 
I would like to plow my cabin road which is a 2 mile 2 track road, plus a few family drives etc. Am in the snowbelt of Northern MN. Currently looking at an 09 Blizzard 8100pp, potentially a good deal if I find a mount, can some of you experienced guys give me some advise on dealing with the limitations of my truck and what plows you would recommend?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

8100 will be fine, just need ballast or counterweight and airbags.

Neither Timbrens or a leveling kit will help carry the weight, airbags will.

I've been running an 8611 LoPro on mine for 4 years. That's the next size up from the 8100. No plow prep and no warranty issues.

A v plow wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## lake sarge (Dec 1, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 8100 will be fine, just need ballast or counterweight and airbags.
> 
> Neither Timbrens or a leveling kit will help carry the weight, airbags will.
> 
> ...


Front and rear airbags?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just fronts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

lake sarge said:


> Front and rear airbags?


I can't vouch for these yet, I do have a set waiting to go on.

https://timbergroveenterprises.com/

I will say if you can get a set of the Firestones...don't. I've blown out 2 so far. If\when another goes, I will be getting another set from above.


----------



## lake sarge (Dec 1, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't vouch for these yet, I do have a set waiting to go on.
> 
> https://timbergroveenterprises.com/
> 
> I will say if you can get a set of the Firestones...don't. I've blown out 2 so far. If\when another goes, I will be getting another set from above.


Thanks for the heads up, I was just looking at the Firestones.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 8100 will be fine, just need ballast or counterweight and airbags.
> 
> Neither Timbrens or a leveling kit will help carry the weight, airbags will.
> 
> ...


 That was going to be my next question here, running the 8611lp on a 09 2500 diesel , I have been pushing the 8100 for years now and was either addind a foot to each side of it , or upping it up to the 8611lp, but the extra 1XXlb was kind of worrying me, The 8100 handles beautiful, like it isnt even there , but was wondering how the front ends would hold up under with the extra 190 lbs


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

lake sarge said:


> Front and rear airbags?


Another option is changing the springs out I added a set of tuff truk 1216V front springs they lifted the front up a couple of inches and added way more packing capacity, and even rode better than my stock coils, they are actually .100 thicker coils and wound as a variable rate spring, air bags aren't or weren't an option for an 09 axle at the time i needed more packing capacity


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

No need for air bags the ballast is important to keep the weight off the front end and distribute it across both axles..... and if its a long driveway get a V blade much nicer if you get a bunch of snow your not fighting to make the fist path through the snow


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> the ballast is important to keep the weight off the front end and distribute it across both axles.....


What if I only have counterweights? That's what @Hydromaster sold me but I think he was just looking to overcharge me. The crook...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> What if I only have counterweights? That's what @Hydromaster sold me but I think he was just looking to overcharge me. The crook...


Then you need to get the Kelderman spring replacement kit.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

He right, ballast will distribute the weight across both axels. 

If he wishes to redistribute the weight, 
He will want to use a counterweight.


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

Any helpers for the springs (airbags,timburns) will not get the weight off the front axle which is what the goal is as the springs can take the wieght of the plow but the axle components struggle (bearings, balljoints) thats why you use counter weight


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Different words mean different things.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I run leveling kits and ballast. No issues with 9.5 fisher XV2 or 8-10 xls.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> No need for air bags the ballast is important to keep the weight off the front end and distribute it across both axles.





H3lzsn1p3r said:


> thats why you use counter weight





Hydromaster said:


> Different words mean different things.


Yes they do dont they.....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I use the springs out of a diesel on my gasser 2500, extra cab,long box with a 10 foot boss V plow , a better option to a rubber spacer used in leveling kits.

Then I use a counterweight to counter the weight of the plow, thus Removing or lightening the load on the front axle


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> I use the springs out of a diesel on my gasser 2500, extra cab,long box with a 10 foot boss V plow , a better option to a rubber spacer used in leveling kits.
> 
> Then I use a counterweight to counter the weight of the plow, thus Removing or lightening the load on the front axle


A nice idea on the springs! I second you on not using rubber spacer lifts. I only get the steel spacers that require drilling. More work but better quality and longevity.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark it looks like they only offer the bags for the rear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> Mark it looks like they only offer the bags for the rear?


Crap...guess I'm driving backwards. :laugh:


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha I was surprised when I didn’t see the front ones!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> Ha I was surprised when I didn't see the front ones!


What truck?

And we are talking about the Keldermans?

I have them on my Ran.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> Ha I was surprised when I didn't see the front ones!


https://kelderman.com/shop/2013-ram-3500-4x4-2-stage-front-air-suspension-57
This is what I bought for my truck.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

lake sarge said:


> I have a 2014 Ram 2500 crew cab long box w/ .
> 6.7 diesel, with plow package.
> i have looked at the various manufacturer's sites and am getting confused or am stupid.
> I realize there are weight restrictions, especially with a diesel. Don't mind putting on a leveling kit or timbers or both, or using ballast. I am not a pro plower, but have used multiple plow rigs and have a decent understanding of basics.
> ...


 Get something where you can get parts for I run a western MVP3 love it


----------

